# cheapest way to insulate a pole shed



## jasonk150

I have a 30X60 pole shed and was wondering if anyone had any ideas about insulating.


----------



## urednecku

Where are you located? That could make a big difference. Also, what are you planing to do in it? For instance,_ here_ you wouldn't need as much insulation to work inside during the winter as you would in Canada, etc. Are you planning on working in it, or just to keep vehicles, equipment, etc. from the harsh cold?


----------



## mlappin

urednecku said:


> Where are you located? That could make a big difference. Also, what are you planing to do in it? For instance,_ here_ you wouldn't need as much insulation to work inside during the winter as you would in Canada, etc. Are you planning on working in it, or just to keep vehicles, equipment, etc. from the harsh cold?


LOL, central florida?? What you guys call winter is when I think about putting a long sleeve shirt on and putting the shorts away.

I used Plyfoil double bubble on my ceilings and single bubble on the walls. Supposedly is R34 for the double bubble and R17 for the single bubble. I used to work their so I got the stuff practically free. For overlaps in the joints I ripped quarter inch plywood into 2" wide strips and placed that over the joints so it couldn't sag later. Most of the all metal clearspan buildings I have been in use Plyfoil for insulation and the tape is a joke, most of the joints will let loose sooner or later.


----------



## urednecku

> LOL, central florida?? What you guys call winter is when I think about putting a long sleeve shirt on and putting the shorts away.


And I love it that way.
_*HERE*_, we don't have ta worry about insulating a barn, maybe a shed if you gonna be storing things that'll warp with the heat.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

I have a 40' x 85' clear-span metal building. Vinyl-faced fiberglass insulation was installed during construction. I wouldn't do that again - no way to keep rodents out.

Spray-on foam insulation can be installed after the building is up, it's expensive unless you only want a thin layer (an inch or so) to prevent condensation.

If the goal is to prevent excessive heat inside the building during the summer, shade plants are an inexpensive alternative. Plant arborvitae across the building's southern & western exposures. Then you'll only need to insulate the roof/ceiling.

If the goal is to keep heat in during the winter, consider how often the buidling will be heated. If it's only for a few hours at a time while you're working inside, it's probably more cost effective to simply buy an oversized space heater and not bother with insulation.

Some thoughts.


----------



## jasonk150

I'm from northern mn. I am looking at working in the shed. As I am right know. Got a quote on spray foam for $12,000 for that much I can continue working in the cold! I was thinking thinking about just putting roll insulation on walls then cover ceiling and put some blow insulation in? What are your guys thoughts. Or if I couldn't get that much done right away at least the ceiling to keep all the heat from immediately disappearing. Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated. Right now I have a wood stove in there but it's just a waste of wood using it right now.


----------



## somedevildawg

I don't think u can insulate a pole barn cost effectively..............buy a diesel forced air heater


----------



## swmnhay

jasonk150 said:


> I'm from northern mn. I am looking at working in the shed. As I am right know. Got a quote on spray foam for $12,000 for that much I can continue working in the cold! I was thinking thinking about just putting roll insulation on walls then cover ceiling and put some blow insulation in? What are your guys thoughts. Or if I couldn't get that much done right away at least the ceiling to keep all the heat from immediately disappearing. Any thoughts or ideas are greatly appreciated. Right now I have a wood stove in there but it's just a waste of wood using it right now.


The nieghbor was going to do some spray foam in a few buildings and bought his own machine after getting quotes.Sounds like materials are about 1/2 the cost of the qoutes he was getting.It wouldn't be cost effective for 1 building but maybe a guy could start a side line insulating?Or go in with some others and by the machine together?

Put up a 60x90 and they wanted 28K to insulate and line it.Blanket in the walls and blowin the ceiling.Lined with tin.I passed!!


----------



## Nitram

I have a 30x60. My plan is to box in 25x30 and insulating it. Perhaps this is a option?? Or do you need all of it done? Martin


----------



## carcajou

If rodents are not a factor you could line the walls with straw bales and chicken wire then stucco. Cheap if you have the time to do it. I would use fiberglass bats in the ceiling, i'm not a fan of blown in insulation in a shop esp around the outside walls.


----------



## evan

we put in book shelving, rolled fiberglass, then plastic and tin. In the ceiling we blow in 24 inches. You have to remember that the celulouse insulation cant touch steel, it will eat it over time.


----------



## gradyjohn

There was a segment on RFDTV where an old barn was ugraded. They used the spray foam because it woul get into the cracks. If I did mine over I would do that. Here in Texas it gets real hot or real cold. Sometime it is cold today and warm tomorrow.


----------



## swmnhay

_Spray foam is real common here also.Seals up everything.But it is not cheap._


----------



## mlappin

swmnhay said:


> _Spray foam is real common here also.Seals up everything.But it is not cheap._


Seals er up tight. Had a guy here that built a "tornado" proof home himself. Cement block walls with rebars down every hole then filled with concrete. placed 2x4's on the outside to fasten the siding to, then had foam sprayed on the outside and in the attic, had to leave a window cracked all the time or his water heater wouldn't stay lit.


----------



## devonswenson

rolled fiberglass for sure, covered with a vapor barrier. spray foam is way too expensive for a pole shed.


----------



## Chessiedog

I would say rolled .. 8 foot wide rolls x 50 feet long x 6 inches thick . Did my small 30 x 30 and about 14 inches blown in on ceiling ... put in a small 40 thousand btu radiant heater . Keep it about 50 degrees takes very little to heat it, though it's not very big .


----------



## swmnhay

Spray foam is the rage it seems like around here.

IDK much about it but a shop burnt down with it.And firefighters said it was highly flameable.Makes me wonder about using it.I was thinking of doing some house walls with it..


----------



## barnrope

I insulated my 36 x 45 x 16 pole shed last January. Had a guy come in and sprayed in wetted cellulose insulation in my walls. It is between 5 1/2" - 7" thick depending on where the outside nailers are. It is fire resistant and is very tight. Cost was $1.25 /square foot. He also blew 24" dry cellulose in the attic when he was there. Put radiant heat in the floor and keep it about 63 degrees. The LP tank isn't going down too fast. Its nicer out there in the cold weather than in the house some times.


----------

